# Help Me Name My Dog



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Recently purchased a Daschund..waiting the eight week period to pick her up...haven't picked out a name...so help me decide on one..for those that don't know what they look like...looks like this ..(not the pix of the dog)..but looks like it...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice. How about you list some suggestions and we vote? Maybe something that relates to her personality.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sean


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Scooby


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Taco

Mr Wiggles the Incredible Wiener Dog


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Mrs.Weenie.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Dascher


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

De-oh-gee


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Serra


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Richard.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Muffin


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thomas


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ummm, guys...it's a female dog, so girl names!...


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

You bring up a good point.........cheryl


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Fart-Bag


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BBC is my vote. That way you can tell the ladies that you have a BBC.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Silver. Long dog Sliver.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Kind of looks like a Chumlee to me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Susie

I had one back home when I was young named Susie and the name just works


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Barky!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wienerschnitzel.

(Or "Schnitz" for short).


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey-You seems to be a good dog name.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

How about just "Bitch"? It's she after all.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Chloe


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

How about Pack


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I say we put it to a vote.....

BBC gets mine.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

*SERRA* gets my Vote


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Snugglepuss


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Madison


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Chickie says to name her "Serra Kraut."









(Kraut 'cause it's a German breed...)


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ask'er


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Stains.... Think about "Pack" yelling Come stains come on stains..good girl!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dee-dee


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Betty


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Deeogee
As in..D.O.G


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

rammstein!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dass or Dash


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Killer


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Derra Derrison


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

peanut


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

10pointers said:


> Derra Derrison


Hahahahhahahahha, stomach hurting from laughter. Honestly lahey, would love to see you back, you bring lawls now.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

SARAH SALMISS


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

SHITHEAD


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

rapist


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

You little sh*t. So you can be at the park yelling "Come here, you little sh*t!"


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Kumbia Queens?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

zippy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i knew this would happen. classic pfury response.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL...nice....some of them are real good...keep the names coming..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

thePACK said:


> LOL...nice....some of them are real good...keep the names coming..


RAFIELLA!!!.....







......







.......







........


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Zelda


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Elvis fan so obviously Id say Hound Dog.....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

My wife and I have one. And her family have 3. She loves their personalities. They are one crazy little dog. Full of love!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Titz

Schlong

Abbie

natalie

hoar

kunt


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Stripper


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Rover.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Dahmer.


----------

